# Salt water (surf/pier) in May?



## Harder (Nov 5, 2014)

Coming back to The Great State of Maine for son's college grad., weekend of May 10.
Can't remember if anything biting on salt water in May.
Planning to fish State Pier in Portland, and later Camden, Rockport, and Penobscot Bay.
Anything biting in May? Or should I leave the gear at home.


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

May? I'd say SQUID are biting.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

BillHoo said:


> May? I'd say SQUID are biting.


Is Rockland breakwater light any good for squid?


----------

